
Rules for Professional JavaScript in 2015 - cpeterso
https://medium.com/@housecor/12-rules-for-professional-javascript-in-2015-f158e7d3f0fc
======
pedalpete
This is really 'Rules for front-end Javascript', I was expecting something
that was equally valid on the server as the browser.

That's how far js has come in the last few years.

------
ill0gicity
Learned a few things, namely that <script> tags in <head> block page
rendering. Perhaps this is why I never tried to be a front-end engineer...

